

RIM now working on only one BlackBerry 10 smartphone; Colt, Milan cancelled - gadgetgurudude
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/05/rim-now-working-on-only-one-blackberry-10-smartphone-colt-milan-cancelled/

======
jinushaun
Good. Given RIM's position, it made no sense for them to spread their talent
and energy across _three_ devices. That's a recipe for three mediocre devices.

